# Weight of International Defence Spending shifts to Asia-Pacific



## McG (10 Feb 2014)

The title suggests China may be taking a lead in global military spending, but that conclusion requires one to not consider the US.


> * Military spending: Balance tipping towards China*
> BBC News
> 05 February 2014
> 
> ...


Supporting charts and graphics with the article here:  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-26054545


----------



## McG (28 Apr 2014)

> *Australia, Philippines scrambling to boost air forces in face of Chinese imperialism *
> KAORI TAKAHASHI and MINORU SATAKE
> Nikkei Asian Review
> 25 April 2014
> ...


http://asia.nikkei.com/Politics-Economy/International-Relations/Australia-Philippines-scrambling-to-boost-air-forces


----------



## McG (1 Sep 2014)

More signs that the weight of global defence spending may be shifting to Asia-Pacific?


> Japan defence ministry makes largest-ever budget request
> BBC News
> 29 Aug 2014
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-28978322


----------



## McG (12 Sep 2014)

Sounds like the Pacific is in for a submarine arms race.


> China's neighbours are arming up
> Superpower's bold moves have led to a spike in naval spending in the region
> Vancouver Sun
> Jack Chang
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (19 Sep 2014)

Even other Southeast Asian nations' military forces with smaller budgets, such as the Philippines, are arming up for potential threats like China: the Philippine Air Force's 3 old rickety C-130s may soon be supplemented by two A400Ms offered by France.







Airbus Group on Flickr



> *A400M Offered To The Philippines*
> 
> 19 September 2014
> 
> ...



philippineairspace.blogspot.com



> PARIS, France, Sep 19 -- President Benigno Aquino III and his official delegation began a series of meetings with leading French corporations that have significant investments in the Philippines.
> 
> Upon his arrival here Wednesday, President Aquino sat down with Pierre Jaffre, executive vice president for Asia Pacific, and Pierre Lanore, vice president for Philippines Airbus, during which the two businessmen pledged to continue to actively participate in the AFP modernization program. *They also offered newly-designed aircraft for disaster management.* ...
> 
> ...


----------



## McG (14 Jan 2015)

Japan is a step closer to its largest defence budget ... I would be interested to see if this really does rival budgets of '30s and'40s in constant dollars.  I suspect there is an unstated "since the Second World War" qualifier to the "largest" statement.


> Japan's cabinet OKs defence budget as China boosts presence near disputed islands
> CTV News
> 13 Jan 2015
> 
> ...



http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/japan-s-cabinet-oks-defence-budget-as-china-boosts-presence-near-disputed-islands-1.2187416


----------



## CougarKing (21 Mar 2015)

The most under-equipped/under-armed military in the Pacific rim hoping to contest the skies over the South China Sea against a neighbouring giant:



> *Philippines to buy 24 more combat aircraft from South Korea*
> _(link embedded in headline)_
> By Jose Katigbak, STAR Washington bureau
> (The Philippine Star)
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (21 Feb 2016)

The MPA market is hot right now: an opportunity for Bombardier if they develop an MPA variant of their  C series jet? 

Defense News



> *China Island-Building Fuels Patrol Aircraft Market*
> By Andrew Chuter, Defense News 10:18 a.m. EST February 21, 2016
> 
> SINGAPORE – Last week’s revelation that China appears to have deployed an air defense system on a disputed island in the South China Sea might as well have been part of the sales pitch for maritime patrol aircraft builders at the Singapore Airshow this week.
> ...


----------



## Ostrozac (21 Feb 2016)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> The MPA market is hot right now: an opportunity for Bombardier if they develop an MPA variant of their  C series jet?



Considering that Bombardier currently seems to be teetering on the edge of bankruptcy selling aircraft that they actually know how to build, I am not optimistic that getting back into the arms industry at this point would be a good idea for them. Their competitors would likely view it as a desperate "Hail Mary" type play to save the company, and would react accordingly.

Simply put, I think that Boeing and Airbus would clean their clock, and we'd be left with a closed factory in Dorval.


----------



## McG (21 Feb 2016)

Bombardier is backed by Lockheed and Raytheon when it comes to military ISR platforms.  That is probably a pretty strong team.

http://www.defensenews.com/story/defense/show-daily/paris-air-show/2015/06/16/lockheed-teams-raytheon-bombardier-on-jstars-entry/28803229/


----------

